# Could Indian "Gypsies-" pass as European Gypsies



## Mortimer (Aug 29, 2016)

I say "Gypsies" for Indians because there are a few such tribes and they are called gypsies because of their lifestyle we dont know exactly if they are identical ethnically/culturally to the gypsies from europe, but these ones are from Rajasthan Thar desert.

Indian Rajasthan Gypsy






European Russian Gypsy






There are also some in Himalayas.

"


----------



## SYTFE (Aug 29, 2016)

Poast moar pics of hot brawds dude


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 5, 2016)

Mortimer,

Are you a Catholic Gypsy? 

Also, is Gypsy a politically correct word? Do Gypsies prefer to be called Romas? 

As far as European Gypsies are concerned, they are original inhabitants of what used to be once Indian state of Sindh, and Punjab which is a north west state of current day India. They migrated to Europe long time ago. Unfortunately, the racism and bigotry of European people has kept them disenfranchised to this day. They are facing discrimination and hate crimes on a massive scale.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 5, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Mortimer,
> 
> Are you a Catholic Gypsy?
> 
> ...



Im Eastern-Orthodox. Eastern Orthodox Church - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I think Gypsy is not politically correct, really. Gypsies prefer to be called Roma. Thanks bro for your support.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 5, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer,
> ...



You are welcome brother! I will refer to you as a Roma then.


----------



## waltky (Sep 5, 2016)

Granny says gypsies is gypsies...

... dey'll read yer palm...

... while dey lift yer wallet.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 5, 2016)

waltky said:


> Granny says gypsies is gypsies...
> 
> ... dey'll read yer palm...
> 
> ... while dey lift yer wallet.



At least you finally posted something which was not a copy paste. I am glad to learn that you can compose original thoughts. Although it may have been shoplifted from another bigot. Too bad though, you wasted this opportunity on racism.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 5, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> I say "Gypsies" for Indians because there are a few such tribes and they are called gypsies because of their lifestyle we dont know exactly if they are identical ethnically/culturally to the gypsies from europe, but these ones are from Rajasthan Thar desert.
> 
> Indian Rajasthan Gypsy
> 
> ...


I'm still intrigued by your apparent obsession with race and with constant questions about can X pass as Y.
Y???


----------



## waltky (Sep 5, 2016)

Uncle Ferd had a gypsy girlfriend once...

... her momma told him if he tried anything funny...

... she'd cut his liver out an use it to hex him...

... so he didn't try anything funny...

... an' the girl dropped him.


----------



## Kat (Sep 7, 2016)

I do not understand this.


----------

